# Newegg.com En Route Canada



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2008)

The ever-popular American IT online store Newegg is heading for a sister-store in Canada. Newegg draws hits from all over the world for having the broadest range of IT products and at some very attractive prices, in close to 99 percent of the orders placed in the US, deliveries were approved within 24 hours of placing orders. 

The entry of Newegg into Canada could shake up the Canadian online retail sphere and promises to bring the best available prices to Canadian buyers. With expansion being a key company policy for Newegg, starting off with a Newegg Mall in the United States, and now the store in Canada, we can tell the company is aggressively expanding. The site is currently at a construction stage, another URL to keep handy is www.newegg.ca

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

It could make NCIX a little more competetive eh? Sometimes their prices are better...but for what I've looked for on NCIXUS most of the time Newegg beats em.

Very cool, I am glad they're spreading out...I've had an overall great experience with Newegg...one tip for most, CALL them, don't do the online contact stuff...it can take days for what you can solve in minutes over the phone! Hopefully that's the same for the guys' up north!


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2008)

What's next? newegg.eu ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually, I'm surprised Newegg didn't go worldwide years ago. I bet Canada has NEVER seen customer service like Newegg will bring to them.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

newegg.com.au would be nice.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I'm surprised Newegg didn't go worldwide years ago.



For most budding American companies with big global dreams, Canada is the safest first step.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I'm surprised Newegg didn't go worldwide years ago. I bet Canada has NEVER seen customer service like Newegg will bring to them.



that's right we never have had good customer service because of our failing igloo's and smoke signal communication system 

get real paulie.....

like i posted in the other thread (which was posted SEVERAL hour's ago) newegg was supposed to come to canada year's ago and they have'nt. maybe it should stay that way.

keep canadian money in canada, support canadian companie's


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

I woudnt call it worldwide until its in every continent.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that's right we never have had good customer service because of our failing igloo's and smoke signal communication system
> 
> get real paulie.....
> 
> ...



Easy there, killer.  What I meant is that Newegg has the best customer service I've ever experienced, and maybe Canadians will appreciate a great customer service model like Newegg has. I've bought from NCIX, and their customer service was not steller..


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I woudnt call it worldwide until its in every continent.



True, but as Bta said, it is a first step.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 26, 2008)

you're a joke paulie.


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> newegg.com.au would be nice.



It would, but it may be very hard to enter our market. We have a whole heap of stores which offer very good prices as it is (ATM some prices we have are better than newegg, and thats after the conversion from usd to aud)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> you're a joke paulie.



Whats wrong with you :shadedshu


----------



## intel igent (Jul 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats wrong with you :shadedshu



nothing. 

you OK?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> you're a joke paulie.



Excuse me?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2008)

WTF? Intel, YHPM


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> It would, but it may be very hard to enter our market. We have a whole heap of stores which offer very good prices as it is (ATM some prices we have are better than newegg, and thats after the conversion from usd to aud)



Yeah but it would provide abit more competition.


----------



## ASharp (Jul 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Easy there, killer.  What I meant is that Newegg has the best customer service I've ever experienced, and maybe Canadians will appreciate a great customer service model like Newegg has. *I've bought from NCIX, and their customer service was not steller*..



I don't know about their American presence but in Canada, I've had some pretty great experience with NCIX's customer service. I guess it may vary from individual to individual but, I don't have a single complaint. All of my issues were taken care of very promptly and however I don't doubt Newegg's ability to provide quality service, I don't see how they can be much better than NCIX.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2008)

It would be nice to see newegg.eu followed by newegg.uk, newegg.au, newegg.cn.....and newegg.in 



intel igent said:


> you're a joke paulie.


I'm a joke too, laugh at me. Making people laugh is a talent.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 26, 2008)

Should be interesting, I hope they can offer "like" USA pricing since our currencies have been on just about exactly on par for like 8 months.. Nicx.ca has horrible pricing where they can.. they also do not always label things correctly...

  I bought a 90' angle adaptor for $20 thinking I was getting a pair of them for my wc'ing system but it turns out it was a bit labeled wrong like happens with other products aswell. actually that one said single and pair it showed 2 in the picture aswell, so since theres no returns on WC'in stuff I have 1 90" angle barb that I paid 20$ for lol.


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yeah but it would provide abit more competition.



Yeah competition never hurts 

I was just refering it it from their perspective...it might be hard for them to move in. For us....its cheaper parts !


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 26, 2008)

ASharp said:


> I don't know about their American presence but in Canada, I've had some pretty great experience with NCIX's customer service. I guess it may vary from individual to individual but, I don't have a single complaint. All of my issues were taken care of very promptly and however I don't doubt Newegg's ability to provide quality service, I don't see how they can be much better than NCIX.



You're right about the individual experience. I just know that Newegg has always gone out of their way during RMA's etc. Though I don't order much from them now, because I live in TN and get killed in sales tax.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yay! I Am Canadian!


----------



## ASharp (Jul 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> You're right about the individual experience. I just know that Newegg has always gone out of their way during RMA's etc. Though I don't order much from them now, because I live in TN and get killed in sales tax.



Fair enough. As a regular customer of NCIX though, I still definitely want to check out Newegg when they finally come here. I'm pretty excited about it actually. The only downside I can think of is that Newegg (so I hear) loves to use UPS. Unfortunately, UPS service in Canada is garbage. Lost packages, damaged goods...just overall terrible experience in general with UPS.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2008)

I won't be surprised if they even use those 'Ice Road Truckers' to deliver stuff considering they do anything to ship things fast.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 26, 2008)

I can get items delivered to my door from NCIX, 600 miles away, to a small town in less than 24 hours.  That doesn't leave much room for the Egg to improve on things.  NCIX weekly specials like this weeks Diamond 4850 card which included RaceDriver: GRID for $150 is also impossible to compete with.  They sold out a hundred of this loss leader within a day. 

Good luck NewEgg but I think you've pissed off too many Canadians for far too long by ignoring us.  We're a loyal bunch up here and if you're using UPS then you've already got 3 strikes against you.


----------



## cloaker (Jul 26, 2008)

woot!

Newegg ftw! I cant wait do order from Newegg. Hopefully the store is in Toronto


----------



## brian.ca (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice, it always bugs the hell out of me when good american online retailers don't ship up here.  Any idea where they're supposed to be based out of?  



cloaker said:


> Newegg ftw! I cant wait do order from Newegg. Hopefully the store is in Toronto


Will they have a storefront? If not hopefully they'll be out of Ontario.  Not having to pay PST whenever I order from BC or Montreal has always been a nice bonus.


----------



## cloaker (Jul 26, 2008)

brian.ca said:


> Not having to pay PST whenever I order from BC or Montreal has always been a nice bonus.



Very, very good point


----------



## Millenia (Jul 26, 2008)

btarunr said:


> What's next? newegg.eu ?



Oh yeah, that'd be damn sweet


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 26, 2008)

Very god step for Newegg - now keep rolling it out across the world so we can all benefit!

Also - prices at the proper exchange levels would be nice for a change.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 26, 2008)

brian.ca said:


> Nice, it always bugs the hell out of me when good american online retailers don't ship up here.  Any idea where they're supposed to be based out of?
> 
> 
> Will they have a storefront? If not hopefully they'll be out of Ontario.  Not having to pay PST whenever I order from BC or *Montreal* has always been a nice bonus.




what shops are there from montreal to order from? (i usually get my stuff from NCIX and DC)


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jul 26, 2008)

I wish they'd offer something for the Caribbean.

B.t.w, I *REALLY* like your avatar, mk_ln...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Yeah competition never hurts
> 
> I was just refering it it from their perspective...it might be hard for them to move in. For us....its cheaper parts !



Wich is a good reason for em to come here more competition cheaper prices.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

I doubt that the 'Egg was ignoring Canadians. No company ignores potential customers.
There was probably some issue that prevented them from servicing Canada.
Perhaps without a Canadian presence (read: having a warehouse or physical presence in Canada) it was simply cost prohibitive and they would not be able to compete effectively.

In any event, I have no experience with NCIX, but the cometition will force them to keep their customer service and pricing at a high level to compete.

That is indeed good for all you Canooks™

Note : Us Wisconsin Cheeseheads reserve the right to call our northern friends Canooks, and welcome them to come down for beer and brats any time


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2008)

Aren't prices directly related to a country's import/excise duty on computer parts? So if Canada happens to have a higher duty on computer imports, there will definitely be a significant disparity in US and Can prices on Newegg.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, but there can be other factors in play. For instance, many US states, and even municipalities, will offer companies perks to build in their area to help the economy through creating jobs and thus increasing overall revenue for the area (if people make money in an area they are likely to spend that money there also).

The perks could be good enough to offset some or all of the import costs.
Canadian provinces may do something similar to get businesses to build there.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 26, 2008)

I have to think that I'd still support ncix.  great customer support, only uses ups if you ask them to, and they're a canadian company.  prices are pretty good, too.


----------



## selway89 (Jul 26, 2008)

Good move if you ask me. However I would prefer it if they could operate in the UK.
But then again the tax on stuff over here is stupid.
Its very anoying to google a component and see that newegg has the cheapest price but cant ship.

Should be interesting to see how the pricing is for you canadians.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 26, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> B.t.w, I *REALLY* like your avatar, mk_ln...



I thought I was the only one who was thinking that


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

I really don't understand the cost of stuff in the EU.
The current exchange rate is about $1 = .6 eu
That should mean that if something costs $500 here, it should only be ~320 euros there.
That is not what I am seeing though. Many items are the same dollar amount in either location.
Someone is making a ton of money ... and it's not me


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 26, 2008)

Its not so bad in the UK ... ok well maybe it is  things are rediculously priced here because of tax or something i don't know.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm glad that newegg is doing this. But, Ncix did it faster.. That's what I'm sad about... But, still a great idea.


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 26, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I've bought from NCIX, and their customer service was not steller..



Your not Canadian

I personally love NCIX, and most of the time...they have better sales and prices, the only thing Newegg has better, is selection.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 26, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Your not Canadian
> 
> I personally love NCIX, and most of the time...they have better sales and prices, the only thing Newegg has better, is *selection*.



that is so true.

regarding customer service, i think it would be hard to top NCIX's.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

Well just think a minute. With the 'Egg getting into the picture they are now going to be competing to see who has better customer service.

Win Win.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that's right we never have had good customer service because of our failing igloo's and smoke signal communication system
> 
> get real paulie.....
> 
> ...



friendly words from a friendly man.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

I am all for keeping money at home. If the 'Egg has a presence in Canada the money will stay at home (for the most part). This is a win for Canadian folks, not a lose.

You would understand that if you were better hockey. (duck and run)


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> It could make NCIX a little more competetive eh? Sometimes their prices are better...but for what I've looked for on NCIXUS most of the time Newegg beats em.



 Sometimes I wonder where guys like you crawl out from under evey once in awhile. For NCIX with 4 or 5 stores to compete with the multimillion dollar bigbox stores, I have to give them credit. Go to London Drugs which are far bigger in size and a Dvd player goes for $69.00 vs NCIX for appr.$25.00. When Best Buy bought out our canadian FutureSop, did the prices go down, NO. The Americans come up here buy our stores and rip us off, and all I read about is people complaining about why our prices are 25% more here then in the US of A with our dollar being at par for the last year or so.
Check it out for yourself read the financial or business section in the local rag sometimes. Open your eyes. I hope stores like NCIX are here for a long time, because most of the time the Americans just continue to suck us dry. Open your eyes and look around before you bitch about a small Canadian store trying to still make a go of it. The Americans pawn us big time, eg, Bought out Hudsons Bay Co. FutureShop, Sears of Canada, Oil Industry, Hydro, I could go on. 
 Let me guess you still think we have Free Enterprise. Well think again next time you go into your favorite Food store, check out the coffee or cereal section as an example and you 'll see 2 or 3 companies put out the 20 or more brands to give guys like you the idea their is competition in this country. Sorry but I'm still a bit of a Nationalist from the old days and the USA hasn't taken it away from me yet.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

@ IcrushitI : The US is not your enemy.
You mention that many Canadian companies have been bought out by US firms.
They did not have to sell did they? They are doing so because it is in their best interest (read: make money).
I support my local small dealers to keep them in business, and if you want to keep business local, you should do the same.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 26, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> Sometimes I wonder where guys like you crawl out from under evey once in awhile. For NCIX with 4 or 5 stores to compete with the multimillion dollar bigbox stores, I have to give them credit. Go to London Drugs which are far bigger in size and a Dvd player goes for $69.00 vs NCIX for appr.$25.00. When Best Buy bought out our canadian FutureSop, did the prices go down, NO. The Americans come up here buy our stores and rip us off, and all I read about is people complaining about why our prices are 25% more here then in the US of A with our dollar being at par for the last year or so.
> Check it out for yourself read the financial or business section in the local rag sometimes. Open your eyes. I hope stores like NCIX are here for a long time, because most of the time the Americans just continue to suck us dry. Open your eyes and look around before you bitch about a small Canadian store trying to still make a go of it. The Americans pawn us big time, eg, Bought out Hudsons Bay Co. FutureShop, Sears of Canada, Oil Industry, Hydro, I could go on.
> Let me guess you still think we have Free Enterprise. Well think again next time you go into your favorite Food store, check out the coffee or cereal section as an example and you 'll see 2 or 3 companies put out the 20 or more brands to give guys like you the idea their is competition in this country. Sorry but I'm still a bit of a Nationalist from the old days and the USA hasn't taken it away from me yet.





not to nitpick here or anything . . .

but how can anyone say that the US is sucking the Canadian market dry?  If you have a problem with the pricing, even though the Canadian dollar is now on par with the USD, it's an issue with a) the government, b) the market, or c) the company offering the goods/services.

Hell, do you realize what percentage of our domestic auto manufacturing is done in Canada? 75% of new cars "assembled" here in the US are built in various facilities within Canada, everything from motors and transmissions, to electrical components, wiring harnesses, plastic interior and exterior trim, etc.  I'm sorry, but that is a major boost to Canada's economy, no matter how you look at it.  If you're so for keeping foreign services out, which is extremelly unrealistic considering we're neighbors, just take a second to look at the big picture.


Just because a highly-successful company is looking to move in doesn't mean that it'll screw the market there.  They're not international, they're not publicly traded yet, and last I heard, they're not a major "profit margin" company when you stop to consider the deals they offer.  It's very possible they could end up failing on that cold soil y'all got up there, hell, the warehouse heating costs alone is enough to keep them cautious . . .


----------



## Poisonsnak (Jul 26, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> warehouse heating costs



I think you have it backwards there imperialreign.  In the summer we save on the A/C and in the winter you just need to turn up your overclock a little


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 26, 2008)

Poisonsnak said:


> I think you have it backwards there imperialreign.  In the summer we save on the A/C and in the winter you just need to turn up your overclock a little



y'all got it made, that's for sure 


the humidity down here has been bad enough I had to knock my GPUs back to stock clocks, and lower my CPU a bit as well


----------



## suraswami (Jul 26, 2008)

good news for canadian IT geeks.  I wish they open up in India too.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 26, 2008)

the thing is though, they don't say when they are opening in Canada...


----------



## Polarman (Jul 26, 2008)

If the price range is similar to it's US counterpart, it will be a good thing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 26, 2008)

Free maple syrup with every component! lol jk.  Newegg rules, you guys will love it.


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 26, 2008)

Polarman said:


> If the price range is similar to it's US counterpart, it will be a good thing.



If they want to compete with Ncix, it will have to be the same prices, and lower on some things.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jul 26, 2008)

About friggin time they ship to canada


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

I know there are quite a few pc enthusiasts in Australia, if I were newegg I would start setting up there next.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't wait for it to come to Canada. Finally it comes.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 26, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> Sometimes I wonder where guys like you crawl out from under evey once in awhile.



Another friend from up north. What a prickish thing to say on our board. 
Didn't that Calvery1980 bitch just get banned for rude shit like this?
What is in the water these days in Canada?

Back on topic,... the last 2 orders I have made from Newegg (in the past 3 months) has been shipped from Ontario, so I think the egg has been thinking of this for a while.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I woudnt call it worldwide until its in every continent.



That's right!  Newegg in Anarctica for those hardcore gaming penguins!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 27, 2008)

UPS isnt bad at all. I Thought the same thing when they changed from defacto fed ex to ups. Even where I Work, UPS is cheaper and quicker. You can still choose FED EX if you want, but the price is higher.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 27, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> That's right!  Newegg in Anarctica for those hardcore gaming penguins!



Damn right those eskimoes are mega hardcore 



ShadowFold said:


> I know there are quite a few pc enthusiasts in Australia, if I were newegg I would start setting up there next.



Thanku man i agree if only they thought the same way.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2008)

Eskimos are up here in Canada and Alaska silly  Antarctica only has scientists and not much elses, it can get as cold as -50 to like -100c maybe even lower down there with up to 190km/h wind gusts :O. theres like a mini Village for scientists down there.

 Eskimos nowadays dont live in Igloos anymore, they have nice warm houses and even computers! lol  Still have snow for most of the year up North though.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> ...Post....on...last...page...





Hey you have a right to feel however you want, sorry you didn't like my comment.. I meant no offense, glad I got ya to your 17th post though! I like my rock at TPU though, between that and the real world, my life is quite good thank you! 

I still think Newegg is making a good move, like others said sure it's long overdue, and may be rough at first, in the long run you guys will like more competition and better prices just as much as we do...sure we all can bitch about it, at the end of the day, if you can get the better product at a better price...what are you really going to do? If I can't afford to get it from the local guy, I will get it from the cheaper guy. Please don't hate me for my purchasing choices!


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 27, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> What is in the water these days in Canada?



Your going to know soon enough because were going to be forced to ship it south in the near future. We can thank our politicians for signing NAFTA, just another give away. Between us and the Mexicans were going to keep your Industries humming along. 
I have one question to ask and this topic for me is over. We ship alot of your energy needs such as oil  hydro electric, and uranium. Most of our Lumber Mills and OSB plants are permanantly shut down and all were shipping south is raw logs for your mills, and don't tell me no one has heard of the Softwood duty and how the US of A has crippled our wood industry.What do we get back in return? BestBuy, Newegg, Costco,Wallmart I will say this tho, I wouldn't leave this country for anything. North America is the greatest place in the world to live. The information we get up here is that even the American people are starting to wonder about Bush and the boys and all the rights that you have had for the last couple of hundred years all coming to a socialist end. Thanks for letting me have the Freedom to rant not like some socialist up above who thought it much easier to kick me out of the forum then to put in a good rebuttal.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm, well you're not shipping much for logs to montana then, at least 90% of all our major mills have shut down in the last 5 years,...the one or two that are open have been utilizing burned wood from major fires HERE in the last decade...maybe a small portion comes to us, and they've cut on staff to the point of minimal output..the lumber industry is sad nonetheless.

Icrush, you have the right to your points, think just like you stated of me and others, are more from one perspective or view...you see your side, we see our side...it is what it is to both sides. Just don't attack those of us that are not running these companines, organizations, I don't personally take your money, you don't personally take mine, but we both feed off of eachother's economies in one way or another..it may hit home a little harder to some than others though. Glad you're willing to stand up for what you believe in, glad you stand behind your beliefs, you are proud of who you are and where you come from, noone can take that away from you! 

AND THAT INLCUDES NEWEGG! LoL! J/K! Had to toss that one in to lighten up the mood...


----------



## btarunr (Jul 27, 2008)

Why, I buy Corsair, many love ATI, they're both Canadian. (AMD graphics and chipset divisions are Canadian)? Isn't the money going into Canada?


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Why, I buy Corsair, many love ATI, they're both Canadian. (AMD graphics and chipset divisions are Canadian)? Isn't the money going into Canada?



Ati was bought out by Amd (American), just the shell is sitting up here. Corsair is American buying and using Samsung memory chips.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Why, I buy Corsair, many love ATI, they're both Canadian. (AMD graphics and chipset divisions are Canadian)? Isn't the money going into Canada?



Cheny and Bush sneak across the border( at night of course) steel Canada's profits....seriously,..I read it in Wikipedia.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 27, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> Your going to know soon enough because were going to be forced to ship it south in the near future. We can thank our politicians for signing NAFTA, just another give away.


 
So let me get this straight,..You will be pissed if we buy your Canadian water?
Please explain,...stingy, hidden anger, or just general U.S loathing?


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 27, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> So let me get this straight,..You will be pissed if we buy your Canadian water?
> Please explain,...stingy, hidden anger, or just general U.S loathing?



I didn't want to prolong this. Here's a little lesson on the agreement of NAFTA.  If the Canadadian Government allows the sale of water that opens up the (pardon the pun) the flood gates. Our country  has no right to turn off the taps even in an emergency where our people could be harmed. NAFTA states we have to supply a certain amount of water no mater what the consequences are from  then on. That is why their is such a strong pressure to get the taps flowing south. One of your politicians running for President talked about opening up the agreement which would have opened up a can of worms, was silenced from talking that rhetoric because now that the people have a better understanding of the NAFTA deal here in Canada, it could be written up to not benefit the Americans as much.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 27, 2008)

Open market economy. There's nothing you can do except mass protest/riot with a nationalistic overtone.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 27, 2008)

Canada sells the most Uranium in the world. According to intelligence reports I have read, that Uranium in Iran, came from Canada. A shady business they run, when they enable certain countries the key component to make nukes. So don't act high and mighty because you are in Canada. They have many rediculous, protectionist policies in Canada. Just look at how they try to protect their culture by making it illegal to show more than a certain percentage of foreign media content. :shadedshu

Why would someone worry about their country's culture being forgotten? It just keeps your country stale and self indulgent.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 27, 2008)

erm.... what?

You go away for a bit and come back to the same thread only to see that it's been turned into something nasty.

For canadians - it is better because it provides competition - thus making prices lower and better services for them

For americans - the firm gets bigger, thus they can extend into other countries markets

For the world - we just have to sit tight and wait for it to happen, because one day newegg, just like every big firm will eventually set up shop on your door step.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 27, 2008)

Ummm what exactly does that have to do with Newegg setting up shop in Canada


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 27, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Canada sells the most Uranium in the world. According to intelligence reports I have read, that Uranium in Iran, came from Canada. A shady business they run, when they enable certain countries the key component to make nukes.



Like all the intelligence reports that came out from Bush and the boys to invade Iraq, and now the truth is out, and now its time for the Americans to take back their country and impeach Bush. The American people have lost over 4000 young soldiers, for what, to keep Bush and his con artists in power and to get richer, (and of course to have a steady supply of oil which is good right). The thing that is wrong is how one goes about dealing with the rest of the world.
 Now back to the subject at hand, competition is good, but the word competition means to compete against, not to come into a smaller country and buy up or squeeze out your competitor because of size. Microsoft and Intel seem to come to mind, and some of the larger telco's and cable companies.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> What's next? newegg.eu ?



It was in the news here almost two years ago, still nothing 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13035

EU site would be great, I'm using newegg already from time to time to read user opinions on products, even though I can't buy there.

Some products just have no availability here or astronomical prices. I was looking for a new LCD, but every decent priced 22" has something wrong with them. Had to go for 20" (LG L207WT) and order it from France


----------



## btarunr (Jul 27, 2008)

But they didn't register a "newegg.eu" domain name the way they have with "newegg.ca" confirming they're making one.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, seems they have no plan for it. They could have sold same stuff for a higher price in the .eu store, but shipping stuff to Canada than here will be a lot cheaper


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Canada sells the most Uranium in the world. According to intelligence reports I have read, that Uranium in Iran, came from Canada. A shady business they run, when they enable certain countries the key component to make nukes. So don't act high and mighty because you are in Canada. They have many rediculous, protectionist policies in Canada. Just look at how they try to protect their culture by making it illegal to show more than a certain percentage of foreign media content. :shadedshu
> 
> Why would someone worry about their country's culture being forgotten? It just keeps your country stale and self indulgent.



 LOL Im sure man, the Canadian Government helping Iran by supplying them with nuclear material LOL. and about blocking media/other cultures! wtf lol we have one of the most welcoming cultures in the world and plenty of multi cultural festival throughout Canada plenty of times per year...  even in small cities! Canada is VERY welcoming to learn about other cultures and about other countries in general, not just thier own.

  you might as well belive that the USA government set up 9/11 aswell. 

R.I.P. to all the lost soles of 9/11

 but back on topic. I just had to prove a point, dont believe everything you read even if its been "Studied" by government scientists. they've been proven very wrong in some of thier studies on illicit drugs.. scare tactics. if you want more info on that IM me.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 28, 2008)

Chewy said:


> LOL Im sure man, the Canadian Government helping Iran by supplying them with nuclear material LOL. and about blocking media/other cultures! wtf lol we have one of the most welcoming cultures in the world and plenty of multi cultural festival throughout Canada plenty of times per year...  even in small cities! Canada is VERY welcoming to learn about other cultures and about other countries in general, not just thier own.
> 
> you might as well belive that the USA government set up 9/11 aswell.
> 
> ...



That has alot to do with 9/11?????? Mindless insults do nothing but try to discredit people in an immature fashion. Why not call me "Hitler"? WTF

Your own country admits to selling nuclear materials to both countries(Pakistan and Iran). Look it up. 

Unless you think that they were just joking when confirming it.

Australia refused selling uranium to Pakistan for moral reasons but Canada went ahead and sold some to them.

But Canada sold material to these countries under the understanding that both Pakistan and Iran would just be using it for nuclear power plants and not making nukes. But its naive to think that those two countries would use it exclusively for that purpose(nuclear power).


PS. Newegg is a great company and will be great competition in the consumer electronics market in Canada. You guys should welcome it. I sure would! I have only had good experiences with Newegg. I do not suggest buying LCD's from them though. Their dead pixel policies are kind of unreasonable.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> Sometimes I wonder where guys like you crawl out from under evey once in awhile. For NCIX with 4 or 5 stores to compete with the multimillion dollar bigbox stores, I have to give them credit. Go to London Drugs which are far bigger in size and a Dvd player goes for $69.00 vs NCIX for appr.$25.00. When Best Buy bought out our canadian FutureSop, did the prices go down, NO. The Americans come up here buy our stores and rip us off, and all I read about is people complaining about why our prices are 25% more here then in the US of A with our dollar being at par for the last year or so.
> Check it out for yourself read the financial or business section in the local rag sometimes. Open your eyes. I hope stores like NCIX are here for a long time, because most of the time the Americans just continue to suck us dry. Open your eyes and look around before you bitch about a small Canadian store trying to still make a go of it. The Americans pawn us big time, eg, Bought out Hudsons Bay Co. FutureShop, Sears of Canada, Oil Industry, Hydro, I could go on.
> Let me guess you still think we have Free Enterprise. Well think again next time you go into your favorite Food store, check out the coffee or cereal section as an example and you 'll see 2 or 3 companies put out the 20 or more brands to give guys like you the idea their is competition in this country. Sorry but I'm still a bit of a Nationalist from the old days and the USA hasn't taken it away from me yet.



Are you for real? Come on man our countries are so linked together from culture , to buisness, family and friends. Heck if you dropped me in Ontario blind folded it would take me about 3 hours to figure out I wasn't in the northern states man. let not get crazy here Canada has benifited greatly from being neighbors with the USA as has the USA with Canada. Besides the UK no two countries have as much in commons as the USA and Canada.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 28, 2008)

My bad sorry man lol, this must have been a while ago obviously, still though. I guess I should look more deeply before making any statements. 

  I'll send ya a pm so we can discuss about this topic since its off topic lol


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 28, 2008)

> Your own country admits to selling nuclear materials to both countries(Pakistan and Iran). Look it up.
> 
> Australia refused selling uranium to Pakistan for moral reasons but Canada went ahead and sold some to them.



shadedshu:shadedshu  That is just amazing. I cant believe I have never known of this until now.


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 28, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> shadedshu:shadedshu  That is just amazing. I cant believe I have never known of this until now.



And all of this is happening with technology bought possibly from Newegg.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 28, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> And all of this is happening with technology bought possibly from Newegg.



Newegg sells PS2's......

PS2 processors were used in some missle defense systems. 

Remember that scare that the media did surrounding it about 6 years ago.


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 29, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Newegg sells PS2's......
> 
> PS2 processors were used in some missle defense systems.
> 
> Remember that scare that the media did surrounding it about 6 years ago.



Iraq bought a few hundred if I remember. Thier we go  Iraq's name is in the news again. It might been N Korea. Thats what got Bush and Cheney uptight and all excited about Iraq in the first place, Saddam probably bought them for his friends kids for christmas and some idiot in the Whitehouse was able to convince Bush and his Cons (without to much pressure)that they were going to be used for nuclear or chemicals of mass destruction. With their giant Ego's what happened after just grew into an unstopable force. They remind me of Joe Mcarthy who thought their was a Commie under everybodies bed, and an old saying "Better Dead then Red". Bush and his Cons just took it to another level. I still can't figure out how these  idiots get elected other then what happened in Florida before Bush got elected by a couple of votes and oh ya his brother Jeb happened to be Govenor at the time hmmm,   Bush and his Cons make the X Files look mild and them more deadly in comparison. Enough of the history lesson.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 29, 2008)

IcrushitI said:


> Iraq bought a few hundred if I remember. Thier we go  Iraq's name is in the news again. It might been N Korea. Thats what got Bush and Cheney uptight and all excited about Iraq in the first place, Saddam probably bought them for his friends kids for christmas and some idiot in the Whitehouse was able to convince Bush and his Cons (without to much pressure)that they were going to be used for nuclear or chemicals of mass destruction. With their giant Ego's what happened after just grew into an unstopable force. They remind me of Joe Mcarthy who thought their was a Commie under everybodies bed, and an old saying "Better Dead then Red". Bush and his Cons just took it to another level. I still can't figure out how these  idiots get elected other then what happened in Florida before Bush got elected by a couple of votes and oh ya his brother Jeb happened to be Govenor at the time hmmm,   Bush and his Cons make the X Files look mild and them more deadly in comparison. Enough of the history lesson.



Even Alan Greenspan said its sad that people cannot admit that Iraq was just about oil. 


I wonder if Newegg will use UPS in Canada..... they might use FedEx or DHL?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 29, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Even Alan Greenspan said its sad that people cannot admit that Iraq was just about oil.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Newegg will use UPS in Canada..... they might use FedEx or DHL?



It was over oil and secondary was terrorist and the saddam stuff, just as WWII the fighting with Japan and the USA was over Indonesia oil feilds. Japan knew the Untied States would not allow the Japanese those oil fields (the mideast of the world at the time) and Japan wanted to take over China so they sneak attacked the USA at pearl harbor , to break the american will and to obtain that oil.. They knew they would have to fight us anyways, so why not strike first, and yes it was over oil. Most wars are over natural resources. In the gulf the USA and UK did, however, remove a brutal dictator who killed over 3 million of his own people, used chemical weapons on the Kurds killing 300,00 people, had build a atom accereator which we found in Iraq, and was caught with a Atom splitting magnets by UN inspector David kay. We also found a large amount of yellow cake Urainum in Iraq that was just send to Canada to be desposed of, as Scottland yard warned the world Saddam was trying to buy. However, as you can see Saddam had no intention of making weapons of mass distruction or for that matter intention of using them if he did obtain them, but in the end it was still over the second largest oil pool in the world.    


*Back on topic I love Canada and Newegg.*


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 29, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I wonder if Newegg will use UPS in Canada..... they might use FedEx or DHL?



I get my computer supplies out of Vancover using Puralator which the company usually ships with and get overnight delivery. This one time they offered free delivery and used UPS and it became a three night delivery. I asked UPS what was the delay and he said their system is geared for the Larger cities not the rural areas. Could have been a one time bug So if I happen to order from NewEgg I hope they use the better carrier


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2008)

Egg in the UK would rule  well if they keep there cool prices and service lol..


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish it would hurry up and come already!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 8, 2008)

I still say they should be here in Oz as well oh well


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I still say they should be here in Oz as well oh well



That may be there next plan in world domination

To be honest, I doubt they will offer anything to take me away from my beloved NCIX.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 8, 2008)

Found something cool about the warehouse's
http://anandtech.com/IT/showdoc.aspx?i=2694&p=1
If only I lived closer to Memphis


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 8, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Found something cool about the warehouse's
> http://anandtech.com/IT/showdoc.aspx?i=2694&p=1
> If only I lived closer to Memphis



Nice info!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 8, 2008)

Indeed id never heard of newegg before i joined TPU good to read abit of info about it.


----------

